# Great Podcasts



## Ben Lorentzen (Jun 5, 2018)

I am a sucker for Podcasts. They come in super handy when I am out traveling and I have read the books, the magazines and listened to the albums I need to listen to. Podcasts are different, fills that space nothing else really fills.

I am looking for great Podcasts suggestions. NAME THREE, and pls leave short description on why you love it. 

(I will check out those who get several mentions first)


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 5, 2018)

I’m a fan of the Philosophize This! podcast. I spend more time in audio books vs podcasts though typically; so that’s the only one that springs to mind.


----------



## mongey (Jun 5, 2018)

my fav is a skate one called the nine club 

sitting down with old ex pro's , current pros, industry guys 

but you gotta be into skating to appreciate it . my wife sure doesn't


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 7, 2018)

Kinda depends on what topics you’re looking for. Personally, if I have to name 3, it’s Giant Bombcast (video games and other random topics by some well spoken dudes that can be pretty funny), Something To Wrestle With Bruce Prichard (Anecdote about the mans time behind the scenes at WWF/E), and Sound of Play (tracks from video games, sometimes featuring composers as their guests). And I’ll just add NPRs Up First, since it’s only 10 - 15 minutes of what’s up in the news for the day.


----------



## budda (Jun 7, 2018)

Serial, s town, jay and dan (espn), armchair expert (dax sheppard) and anna faris has a great one too. Thats what we've crushed on tour thus far. A friend of mine finally released his called "sellin' out" which Im gonna check out.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 8, 2018)

I subscribe to about 10 right now, but they’re all mostly comedy. 

Legion of Skanks is hilarious, and usually a good time, but it’s lretty offensive subject matter if you’re not into that. 

Bill Burr’s MMPC (Monday morning podcast) is always good, he just rants about some current event stuff, sports, drums and his family life. 

Doug Stanhope’s is really good, as it sounds like a group of friends bullshitting and telling stories. 

Tinfoil Hat is a conspiracy podcast led by comedian Sam Tripoli, and is highly interesting with some laughs sprinkled in. 

Joe Rohan’s is very good, as he’s usually pretty informed in whichever guest’s subject matter that he has on for a pod, but they’re so diverse that you’ll want to pick and choose your favorite guests/subjects


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jun 9, 2018)

Dan Carlin's Hardcore History if you're looking for something in a long format.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 11, 2018)

The Joe Rogan Experience

The Rubin Report

Bill Burr's MMPC


----------



## wat (Jan 21, 2019)

Trope Talks


----------



## budda (Jan 21, 2019)

Can I pimp my band's new podcast? 

The moth-band prophecies: a sparrows podcast


----------



## zapperdos (Feb 17, 2019)

its been over for years and theres only 13 episodes. its more of a radio show but i love Patrice O'neal's Black Phillip Show.


----------



## Humbuck (Feb 17, 2019)

Daniele Bolelli's History on Fire
http://historyonfirepodcast.com/archive


----------



## Zender (Mar 15, 2019)

What, no "The guitar knobs" here? Interview boutique pedal/guitar/gear builders. 

And for my other hobby I frequent
- The Negative Positives podcast (Host is very much into post rock as well.)
- Classic Camera Revival
(Both about film/analog photography)


----------



## Kyle-Vick (Mar 15, 2019)

Timesuck is my favorite. Comedian Dan Cummins hosts it. Here is a description from the website: Dan Cummins takes you on a weekly deep dive, thoroughly exploring and explaining a single, listener-suggested topic each Monday, in his own irreverent and entertaining style. Serial killers, historical events, enduring mysteries, paranormal encounters, conspiracy theories, cryptozoology and more - nothing is off limits if it’s interesting.

Also love Lore and Cabinet of Curiosities. They are in the same vain, but do not have the comedic humor of Timesuck that helps lift the mood a little.


----------

